# Fischereischein verlegt (Niedersachsen)



## wuerg (15. April 2009)

Hallo Kameraden,

im Alter von 14 Jahren (1997) habe ich damals die Fischereiprüfung gemacht (Fischereiverein Delmenhorst e.V.) und bestanden. Nun habe ich seit 2001 nicht mehr geangelt, aber so langsam kribbelt es mich doch in den Fingern. |supergri Jetzt musste ich allerdings feststellen, das ich meinen Fischereischein (die Farbe war Hellblau) wohl verlegt habe. Jedenfalls ist er nicht mehr in der Sitzkiepe. #c

Was kann ich nun machen? Wurde die bestandene Prüfung irgendwo (Gemeinde, ...) hinterlegt? Vielleicht sogar im Fischereiverein?


----------



## antonio (15. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein verlegt (Niedersachsen)*

der schein ist ansich nicht so schlimm das prüfungszeugnis ist wichtiger in nds.

antonio


----------



## wuerg (15. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein verlegt (Niedersachsen)*

An dieses Zeugnis kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern. Außerdem ist mir nichts dergleichen beim durchwühlen meiner Unterlagen in die Hände gekommen.


----------



## antonio (15. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereischein verlegt (Niedersachsen)*

dann frag mal da nach, wo du die prüfung gemacht hast, eventuell haben die noch ne kopie vom prüfungszeugnis oder wie das ding bei euch heißt.

antonio


----------

